# Outlook erkennt alte Mails und Ordner nicht obwohl .dbx vorhanden



## protuner (30. April 2004)

Outlook Express 6
Winows 2000 professional

Ich habe den Speicherpfad vor Monaten auf d:/Eignende Dateien/Outlook gesetzt.
Die .dbx Dateien befinden sich auch noch dort.
Seit heute Morgen erkennt Outlook diese aber nicht mehr so das alle Eingehenden Mails nicht mehr Sortiert werden und nun im Posteingang Liegen.
Es werden keine Ordner und Mails angezeigt welche sich im Angegebenen Ordner befinden.
Ich habe dann den Speicherort geändert, alle .dbx Dateien wurden zum neuen Ziel mitgenommen aber dennoch nicht angezeigt.

Meine Frage dürfte klar sein? Wie kann ich Meinen Datenbestand restaurieren ?
Wie bekomme ich gleichzeitig die neu eingegangenen Mails dazu ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nico Boldt


----------

